# Versus... Thorgrim Grudgebearer



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

Continuing with the Fantasy Versus... series, next on the list is Thorgrim Grudgebearer (suggested by Dafistofmork). If you want to add your suggestions as to who Fantasy Versus should deal with next, go here for the general thread.

So, High King Thorgrim Grudgebearer, how do you combat the king of the stunties? His base stats might not be that impressive (though 7 wounds is not to be sniffed at!) but what he lacks in stats he makes up for in equipment. His throne not only gives him four lackeys to help out in combat, it accounts for his extra wounds and handsome armour save. His axe bears 3 master runes that allow him to wound on a 2+ (and use the modified strength for save modifiers, etc) discount armour saves and do D3 wounds (D6 if Vs trolls or giants). His armour, with help from the throne, gives a 4+ ward and 1+ armour save and immunity to KB and poison. Finally Thorgrim and the unit he is with Hate all enemies, are stubborn and are immume to Fear and Terror.

It is not a surprise then that he costs nearly 800 points! So how do you plan to combat him? Do you have a preferred unit or tactic that works every time? Do you just rely on shooting and artillery and hope your opponent fails the saves enough? Are you always able to counter with tarpit or equally powerful units?

If you are one of _those players_ who uses him regularly what tactics work against you?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

This is one of those "avoid more then you would avoid the plague" characters that exists in WHFB. He is harder then hell itself to dismantle and strikes like a cannon!:shok:

If youre hell bent on actually trying to kill the High King himself then Id say roughly 2 things are up to it(just as a sidenote, this is the wrong way of playing against Thorgrim). The first one is a Chaos Lord with a Chaos Runeshield(to negate the "Axe of kill kill" he casually wields) and the other option is a Bloodthirster with Obsidian Armour(same effect). Naturally both should have more stuff but those are more optiona Im not saying those 2 are the only options, but unless you have a dead certain way of preventing that Axe from striking back youre very soon 1 character short in the army:blackeye:

The more practical ways of dealing with the Dwarven Demigod of Death are:
*Magic:* Some spells autokills models that fails X(strength in the case of Pit of Shades as example) can kill him, or the infamous Infernal Gateway. Spells like this have a decent chance since he lacks MR, unless the unit he is in has that...
*Warmachines:* It will take a bunch of shots, but they wound fairly easy and does multiple wounds once they get past the wardsaves. A good option if you can spare the shooting(good luck there).

But seriously just avoid him. He has M3, sure he can always march but 6 inch aint too much, right? Screen him, force him to make bad charges and just minimize his effect on the game. Read once again how much points he sucks up, think 2 times and ponder how much he must kill in your army to pay himelf back!


----------



## hawkes (Apr 13, 2009)

ive come up against him once when i was playing with my HE and i managed 2 kill him in combat, all it took was a unit of dragon prince's charging and a prince on star dragon in to the side, and alot of failed armour save's


----------



## Bolshavic (Dec 8, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> But seriously just avoid him. He has M3, sure he can always march but 6 inch aint too much, right? Screen him, force him to make bad charges and just minimize his effect on the game. Read once again how much points he sucks up, think 2 times and ponder how much he must kill in your army to pay himelf back!


Have to agree whole heartily with this tactic. Is a tactic useable against all hard characters, if he cant make 800pts he has been a waiste.
Another tactic is to throw unbreakable hordes against him and his unit, just tie him up with cheapish desposible choices and deal with the rest of the units the dwarves have when all dead you can think about him if the game is still going.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Hmmm, if a M3 unit can manage to catch enough ogre units to get the 1000pts back that I would assume him+unit must cost I would buy my opponent a beer to cheer his amasing dwarf generalship- most of my units are at max 150pts (with 3 ogres) with occasional 150-200pt characters scattered about. Even if he destroyed 1 of my units every turn he still hasnt made his points back... and if I ever get a unit of ironguts in the unit's side away from thorgrim (esp if they have regen) then I think I should win at least 4-5 rounds of combat before I start to lose.... even if they pass all their Ld10 (?) stubborn break tests at 33/36 chance they are still gonna be stuck in place for 3 turns by a unit that costs about 1/7th their price.

Mostly, this guy is so hard that you shouldnt try to take him on unless you have something equally beefy- the only thing in the OK lists that could take out thorgrim is a slave giant (taking 2D6 wounds from a failed T test would probably kill the ol' high king for a start)... its just trying to get the giant to survive long enough to manage it that might be a problem


----------

